# Aruba Surf Club Sept



## travelgirl8 (Jul 2, 2014)

My husband and I will be going to the Aruba Surf Club Sept 2014.  

Being that the rates are lower this time of year what are the drawbacks?  

We have never been to Aruba and it is about the 3rd time we are using the Marriott Vacation Club.  I don't think we are rated very high for room assignments as we only have 3500 points. We did not book this vacation with our points but on the Marriott.com website.  We did get  a very good rate so I was wondering if that would affect the room placement?  Being that we are MVC points owners would that give us any advantage in room assignment? Are there any tips you can give about locations at the Surf Club for getting a nice view?

I was looking into car rentals if anyone has suggestions.  

I saw that some tuggers have listed restaurants but would always like some new recommendations.  

Are there daily activities or daily specials on site?  How would I get an idea of what they are?   

What are the best tours or sailing adventures available? 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!!
Pam


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 2, 2014)

First question....did you book this with a MOD rate.  If not, you might want to check availability using MOD as a discount code....could save you some cash.

As for room placement, Marriott.com stays are likely lower in the pecking order of priority, but I would think September is slower because kids are back to school, etc, so perhaps you might get lucky with a nice room assignment.

As for restaurants.... just to name a few
El Goucho
Madame Janette's
Flying Fishbone 

As for tours, etc.
We enjoyed the ABC-Aruba safari tour.....you can Google it.


----------



## travelgirl8 (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes, I did book with the MOD rate.  Booked through Marriott because we are saving our points for a family trip in 2015.  Maybe should look on tug site for availability or maybe on II.  But I don't know how to use II.  Any other ideas?

Thanks for the restaurant ideas.  I looked up all three and they sound great.

The ABC-Aruba Tours look pretty good.  Went to http://abc-aruba.com/our-tours.html
and they have several different types. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 2, 2014)

If there is still availability via the DC, and depending on the cost to rent the DC points needed for your stay vs. the $ cost with your MOD rate, you might ponder the DC point rental option.  Cost per point to rent the points so you can book the ressie using your DC account would run you around $0.50 to $0.55 per point....and still allows you to save your existing points for your 2015 trip...or you could use your existing points now....and rent the additional points needed for your 2015 trip when you book it.   Lots of ways to skin the cat.  

I believe a DC rental would be a notch above a Marriott.com rental in the room placement pecking order.  Some people also do a combo....book the Fri and Sat nights using MOD rate and the Sun-Thurs nights using DC points and then have the resort combine the reservations.  Just need to make sure you are booking the same room size and view type.  Just spit balling ideas for you to ponder.


----------



## travelgirl8 (Jul 2, 2014)

Checked and there is no availability with DC.  It would still be several hundred dollars  more for DC then MOD I got if they were available according to rep.  I will try the MOD for Fri & Sat & DC for Sun - Thurs on my next reservation.  Will copy this and keep in my file.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jul 2, 2014)

We always take first timers on the Jolly Pirates morning snorkel cruise. Leaves right in front of Surf Club GREAT fun.

We rent from Tropic. Great deals, but smaller cars. Great service as well.
http://www.tropiccarrent-aruba.com


----------



## travelgirl8 (Jul 2, 2014)

With a name like Jolly Pirates I had to look it up.  Looks like great fun and very convenient.  The prices from Tropic sound very good.  How are the cars?  Big enough for 2 - comfortable?


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jul 2, 2014)

travelgirl8 said:


> With a name like Jolly Pirates I had to look it up.  Looks like great fun and very convenient.  The prices from Tropic sound very good.  How are the cars?  Big enough for 2 - comfortable?



Oh yes. Definitely good for two. In fact, we rent two for our family now-our kids are grown. Its cheaper than a bigger car and gives us more flexibility if they want to jet off some place hipper than we do.

Jolly Pirates is great fun! Book direct or online for a discount. They stop two places to snorkel. One place to just swim-and they have a rope swing. Feed you a nice lunch and have an open bar. Great music and just a fun day.


----------



## Luvtoride (Jul 2, 2014)

*Just back from Surf Club*



travelgirl8 said:


> My husband and I will be going to the Aruba Surf Club Sept 2014.
> 
> Being that the rates are lower this time of year what are the drawbacks?
> 
> ...



Hi Pam, 
We are just back from the Surf Club 3 weeks ago (our 6th annual trip).  As for room assignments, there is hardly a bad room there, but try for either the Lighthouse Tower (closest to the Beach) or the Compass building (check-in building) for most convenience and best views.  The front desk staff was very accommodating to our specific location request once we checked in.  Be persistent but not overly aggressive to get your request.

We never rent a car there.  Taxi's are reasonable and readily accessible everywhere.  Usually took them to go out for dinner or food shopping at Super Foods (on the main road on the way to Surf Club from the airport).

Restaurants...although the ones mentioned are good and El Gaucho is one of our favorites, we tried a couple of new ones this time that we really enjoyed.  Sole Mare, Italian, a short ride from the Surf Club was excellent and has a great early bird special.  Also, tried Chalet Suisse this trip and really enjoyed it.   Very continental with excellent service, very good food (try the rack of lamb) and a large dining room.  Its at Eagle Beach, a little further ride from the Surf Club, but also easy to get to by cab.  Gianni's is another favorite and is walkable from the Surf Club.

have a great time.  If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.
Brian


----------



## billymach4 (Jul 2, 2014)

Sept is a great time to travel to Aruba! No crowds, no screaming kids. Weather is great!


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 2, 2014)

We have been going to Aruba annually for 26 years.  We always rent a car.  Top Drive is an excellent company.  Deepak the owner is fantastic to deal with.  Here is a list of our favorite restaurants:
Madame Janette
El Gaucho
Screaming Eagle
 Yemanja Grill
Chalet Suisse
Smokey Joes
Blossoms
JH Yees
Papilion
Anna Marie's Authentic Italian Restaurant


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 2, 2014)

Another snorkel option is Aruba Bob's.  They provide you with underwater scooters which pull you along in the water.

<<<--------- I'm holding one in my picture.  

So the scooter power, along with your leg motion, allows you to cover longer distances in a shorter period of time without fatigue.


Here is a pic of a 3 legged (or would that be finned?) turtle we saw snorkeling with Aruba Bob's.  Another benefit is they take a ton of pics of you and the fish, coral, etc seen on your snorkel and provide the pics to you for no additional fee.  





And another pic of my son diving by a sunken boat.


----------



## m61376 (Jul 2, 2014)

Unlike many other islands, there are several terrific on the sand beach restaurants where you can have a romantic dinner as you watch the sunset. While at other locales such ambiance is only at very expensive places, Aruba has several moderately priced ones, and you should try to enjoy dinner in the beach at places such as Flying Fishbone, Passions and Barefoot. There are others, but those are my favorites. Others have mentioned Sole Mare and Gianni's; my preference is their sister restaurant, Azurros (all three have the same owner) because it is under a large palapa on a deck beachside so, again, you can enjoy dinner watching the sunset  over the water. 

September is quieter because the kids are back in school, but the weather is great and Aruba is below the hurricane belt. Have a great trip!!


----------



## travelgirl8 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks to all for helping plan our Aruba Trip.  Sounds like Aruba is going to be a lot of fun.  I will ask for the Lighthouse Tower or the Compass building and maybe I will get lucky.  My husband will really like the scooter option. Thanks for the pics of the Aruba Bob trip.   He did the "ride on" scooter last year and had a great time.  

I thought September might be quieter too, but we couldn't get a reservation using our points. I guess it has to do with us not having enough points to see avail.  Ilene13, you must know Aruba!  Do you always stay at the Marriott?  What do you love to do most there?   

Chalet Suisse has been mentioned on several posts - sounds nice.  Several Italian restaurants have been mentioned....is it a good idea to go Italian in Aruba??  Dinner on the beach at sunset sounds like a good choice too.  So many choices and only 7 evenings... oh what a dilemma!
Anyone know what type of activities there are at the Surf Club?


----------



## BarbS (Jul 3, 2014)

http://2foolsandabull.com/

We ate at this restaurant when we were in Aruba last year.  It is expensive, but the food is incredible.   It was probably the best meal we've ever had anywhere.  The dishes were so creative and delicious, it reminded me of what you might see the chefs prepare on a show like Top Chef.


----------



## cory30 (Jul 3, 2014)

We are at Surf Club right now. We ate at Yemanja last night and thought it was excellent. We also enjoyed El Gaucho and Que Pasa. We did the ABC Island Safari tour and had a blast. This is an eight hour tour that includes snorkeling at the natural pool and Baby Beach. This is a very long day and the trip to and from the natural pool is very rough. We were exhausted by the end of the tour but saw some amazing sights and got a great feel for the island.

We are in a 3 bedroom in the Compass building and love the location. For such a large resort we have very easy access to the pools, Marketplace, game room, fitness center, etc.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 3, 2014)

travelgirl8 said:


> My husband and I will be going to the Aruba Surf Club Sept 2014.
> 
> Being that the rates are lower this time of year what are the drawbacks?
> 
> ...


Hello Neighbor.

We liked Champions which is within the Aruba Ocean Club and Iguana Joe's downtown.


----------



## travelgirl8 (Jul 4, 2014)

Lucky you Cory30!  Have a great time.  Looks like there is plenty to see and do.  Thanks for the info on the tour.  After all that time you must have seen most of Aruba and are ready for one of those lounges near the beach!

BarbS -  Looked up 2 Fools and a Bull - It looks like a great place for a special occasion.

Joe - Small world isn't it.  We also went to Maui last year and loved it.  Now on to Aruba!

Happy 4th Everyone


----------



## pghsportsfan (Jul 4, 2014)

We were in Aruba for the 5th time a few weeks ago... we took the ABC tour to the Natural Pool and had a blast.  Be prepared, the "road" to the natural pool is incredibly bumpy, not for someone with any type of back problems.  Everyone in our jeep was laughing the entire way down though, and the sights are incredible.  

As for restaurants, we tried Papiemento for the first time this trip and loved it, if you do the tour, the Marriott money is good there.  We also enjoy the ribs at Smokey Joes and the pizza at Casa Tua, both are walking distance.  We also enjoy Texas De Brazil if you don't have one near where you live, it's a great experience... and even if you do have one near where you live, it's better in Aruba, but that may be just because you're in Aruba.


----------



## travelgirl8 (Jul 7, 2014)

I have the room and air booked. Thanks to all of you. I have a good idea of things to do, and places to eat.  We are going to have a great time!  Tuggers are great!!! They know all the answers.


----------



## m61376 (Jul 7, 2014)

Have a great trip!!

In all deference to pghsportsfan, one of the few restaurants we would never return to on the island is Papamiento. We had made reservations for Valentine's Fay by the pool, and they seated us adjacent to the bar area. Someone was clearly smoking pot at the bar, and the odor was pungent. Since my DH has asthma (and the smell was stinging my eyes as well), I nicely asked if they could switch our table to the other side of the pool area. There were still plenty of empty tables. They rudely let us know we could sit where we were or move to a table inside if we wanted to stay.

Since it was V-day, we reluctantly moved inside, since they weren't budging. No apology, no attempt to make it right. That was followed by a mediocre at best meal. While I apologize for disagreeing with the other post, we were treated so poorly that I felt it deserved mention.


----------



## travelgirl8 (Jul 8, 2014)

Just wondering if there was any construction going on in the area around the Surf club or other areas where we would be traveling?
Also, what side of the road do they drive on?


----------



## m61376 (Jul 8, 2014)

Driving is easy- like here. And the island is small so it's hard to get lost. The concierge will give you maps and/or directions to any restaurant. Street signs are often absent, so their maps with landmarks help. It's really easy to navigate around the island, once you get used to the traffic circles.

There may be construction downtown- they seem to be building that trolley forever. And at the Surf Club itself they are working on a new splash pad/water park feature which will hopefully be done by the end of July.

Don't forget while it's still summer to pick up some water tubes and/or floats for the lazy river and the ocean.


----------



## travelgirl8 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info on driving and construction.  
It was good you reminded me to bring water floats.  I would not have thought of it.


----------



## pghsportsfan (Jul 9, 2014)

Driving is very easy in Aruba, and there was no road construction when I was there a few weeks ago.  As far as maps, now that you can download Google Maps to your phone, they are a great option as well in Aruba.  A tip on the rental car though, if you're leaving on a Saturday, it's probably wise to go to the Valero station not too far from the Surf Club (on the road with the Wendy's) instead of the one on the main road to the airport, that one gets crazy on Saturdays with all of the tourists filling up.

As far as pool floats, the Swimways Papasans are the best we've found, fit nicely in luggage and are great on the lazy river.


----------



## infamazz (Jul 9, 2014)

travelgirl8 said:


> Thanks to all for helping plan our Aruba Trip.  Sounds like Aruba is going to be a lot of fun.  I will ask for the Lighthouse Tower or the Compass building and maybe I will get lucky.  My husband will really like the scooter option. Thanks for the pics of the Aruba Bob trip.   He did the "ride on" scooter last year and had a great time.
> 
> I thought September might be quieter too, but we couldn't get a reservation using our points. I guess it has to do with us not having enough points to see avail.  Ilene13, you must know Aruba!  Do you always stay at the Marriott?  What do you love to do most there?
> 
> ...



They have incredible food in Aruba, including Italian.

Two suggestions that haven't been mentioned - one breakfast, the other dinner:

- Ventanas del Mar - in the Tierra del Sol golf community. Amazing food and the views from the restaurant overlook the golf course and the lighthouse.

- Dutch Pancakehouse - In Oranjestad in the shopping center right across from the government building on the main road.

Have a great time!


----------



## cory30 (Jul 9, 2014)

We just returned and I found driving to be very easy (although as mentioned previously use landmarks and don't expect very many street signs). There was no noticeable construction that impacted the roads or traffic. There was construction going on at the Westin (former Westin) but it was contained to the property.

We brought floats with us on the trip but had several families and security guards offer us floats that were being left behind throughout the course of the week. These were primarily the inflatable float and tube variety (not the more expensive mesh loungers) but were readily available for free. The Surf Club has signs posted around the lazy river indicating a maximum float size of 36 inches - during our week that rule appeared to be largely ignored both by guests and security. There were floats of all sizes although it never was overly crowded or congested.

The chair tag system was interesting and I could see why some folks would be turned off by this. Some guest would go down to the pool as early as 5:30 am to tag their chairs. If you tagged chairs prior to 7:00 am you were required to stay with the chairs until that time. At 7:00 you were free to leave. As I am an early riser I would generally head down to the pool around 6:20 to 6:30 with my chair tags and towels. At that time of morning I could always get four chairs together (although not necessarily where I wanted). At 7:00 am the security guards would walk around and tell everyone they could go back to their rooms. There is supposedly a two hour limit regarding unattended chairs but this was never enforced - we saw many chairs tagged before 6:30 am that had no one in them until late in the day. On several days I walked around the pool around 10:30 to 11:00 just to get a feel for the chair tag situation and it was not possible to find two or more untagged chairs together. By about 4:00 pm chairs would begin to be available again. In contrast we always saw chairs available on the beach and on often there were quite a few unused palapas. 

Having said all of that, I would be very surprised if you had issues with any of these things in September as I would expect the crowd level to be much lower than it was over the July 4th week.



travelgirl8 said:


> Just wondering if there was any construction going on in the area around the Surf club or other areas where we would be traveling?
> Also, what side of the road do they drive on?


----------



## m61376 (Jul 9, 2014)

In an ideal world the chair tag system would also prevent chair hogging, but until/ unless security enforces the two hour rule human nature is such that'll likely continue. 

The big benefit from the chair tag system is that it stopped the double dipping- reserving chaises at the pool and beach that was rampant.


----------



## cory30 (Jul 9, 2014)

m61376 said:


> In an ideal world the chair tag system would also prevent chair hogging, but until/ unless security enforces the two hour rule human nature is such that'll likely continue.
> 
> The big benefit from the chair tag system is that it stopped the double dipping- reserving chaises at the pool and beach that was rampant.



I agree. There were always chairs available at the beach.


----------



## Davey54321 (Jul 9, 2014)

*There is II Exchange inventory (lots) for MSU for September...*

I didnt want to post exactly what dates here, will try to do that in sightings board when not using tablet, but wanted to let you know that there were many 2 bedrooms and even one 3 bedroom available, starting September 8 through early October...
(I used a Marriott Cypress Harbour week to search...)


----------



## Wally3433 (Jul 11, 2014)

You should add a cooler to your packing list.  Bring some sort of collapsible soft sided cooler so you can bring drinks with you down to the pool or beach.   I always bring a rolling cooler (I like lots of ice and lots of drinks)...

Rent a car?  Yes.  Check around for the best rates, but beware that most rental cars on the island are not new.  If you want a new car, you have to ask ahead of time.  Top Drive Aruba has new Hyundai Accents and Tuscons...

Add Wacky Wahoo to your restaurant list if you like fish - a five minute drive from the SC.

Bring laundry detergent for the in room washers.

Bring bug spray, sometimes storms to the north of Aruba can steal her tradewinds in September, which makes for easier mosquito landings on your skin.

I know you are bringing sunscreen - just don't forget to put it on.  I've seen alot of people's vacations get ruined because they are not aware of how much stronger the sun's rays are in Aruba compared to other islands - remember, you are very close to the equator.  The tradewinds will deceive you as well.

Swimways pool loungers, as previously mentioned, are the way to go for the lazy river - still selling them at Costco for $29.

We like Lighthouse Tower, Surf Club pool side.  Ask for a room close to the elevator if you don't like to walk very far....elevators are at the end of each building, not in the middle, making the furthest rooms a very long walk.

Shop for groceries and drinks at either Ling and Sons or Superfoods.  We usually hit Ling and Sons on the way from the airport to the Surf Club, the restock midweek at Superfoods (which is closer to the SC).

Enjoy!


----------



## travelgirl8 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi Aruba Fans!!  

What great ideas from everyone!  Can someone tell me what Marriott money is?  Glad to hear driving is easy and info about pool floats.  Will go to Costco today to see if have any left.  I have friends going to Aruba the end of Sept also, so they will get good use right away.  Good to hear location of grocery stores and will bring cooler. I think we will rent a car as we will want to investigate and try out some of those great restaurants everyone is talking about.   Never thought about laundry detergent and bug spray.  I put them on the list of things to bring and list of activities and dining choices.

Thanks for the info about interval but I don't know how to use it yet.  Don't I need to give a trade to see available places?  I don't have any to give as I have already booked all my points for 2014 and 2015.  Is it best to do a direct booking with Marriott or use interval?  I also got an AC from interval but don't know what to do with it.  I am way down on the learning curve.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 12, 2014)

Davey54321 said:


> I didnt want to post exactly what dates here, will try to do that in sightings board when not using tablet, but wanted to let you know that there were many 2 bedrooms and even one 3 bedroom available, starting September 8 through early October...
> (I used a Marriott Cypress Harbour week to search...)



These can be seen with a Marriott studio unit too. Also, most of them are available in getaway for about $1400. So if the OP is paying more than that for their stay, a getaway may even be an option. If they got an AC from II recently, September is on the grid and they may be able to use that and pay a fraction of what they are paying now.


----------



## travelgirl8 (Jul 12, 2014)

I went to Interval to explore.  I did get an AC.  When I looked it up it seemed to be a studio that was available. I clicked off and clicked on several minutes later and could not see it.  I guess it is gone.  That would have been a fantastic deal!   I got a one bedroom villa, ocean view for less then $1000.  I thought it was a good deal so I grabbed it.  Thanks for pointing me towards finding out about Interval.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 12, 2014)

travelgirl8 said:


> I went to Interval to explore.  I did get an AC.  When I looked it up it seemed to be a studio that was available. I clicked off and clicked on several minutes later and could not see it.  I guess it is gone.  That would have been a fantastic deal!   I got a one bedroom villa, ocean view for less then $1000.  I thought it was a good deal so I grabbed it.  Thanks for pointing me towards finding out about Interval.



It seems then that the AC can't see the 2BR Aruba weeks as there are plenty of them. If you are persistent and keep checking, you can book with the AC then cancel your current reservation up to however many days before checkin that your reservation permits cancellations. A lot of last minute inventory does show up in II.

It is also possible that the studio will reappear. If you clicked on the Exchange button, it placed it on an 18 minute hold. Meaning it should show up again once that hold is released, which doesn't always happen in 18 minutes. Of course someone else could have snapped it up.


----------



## m61376 (Jul 12, 2014)

Also- as the Sept. weeks get into Flexchange, the AC may see more of the larger units. If you are looking for the beg. of Sept., which is now in Flexchange, I'd suggest checking now ;-)


----------



## travelgirl8 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks, I will keep trying and maybe I will be able to see one.


----------



## travelgirl8 (Jul 14, 2014)

Tried to get the floats at Costco - all gone.  Will have to look other places.  Still looking at AC every day to see if Aruba Surf club pops up.  Getting better at using Interval.  Read on Tug how to search without grid but was not able to make it happen.

Can you use facilities at the other two Marriott hotels?


----------



## bmul2 (Jul 14, 2014)

Travelgirl8 - we might have been looking about the same time. I did grab a studio using the AC from Interval for mid Sept.  Keep looking.  Another one will likely pop up.  I also get getaway alerts from Interval for Aruba Surf and Ocean and they are offering the week for $885, so that is also still a few hundred dollars off normal rate.


----------



## travelgirl8 (Jul 14, 2014)

bmul2 that's funny.  Enjoy your find!  I do have a 1 bedroom already at a pretty good price, but not the AC price.  I'll keep looking - something will pop up.  Off to target to buy swimways floats.


----------



## pghsportsfan (Jul 14, 2014)

Marriott Money is one of the choices you can get by going on the sales tour, for us it was $150 and could be used at any of the Marriott restaurants, gift shops, DePalm tours, and a few restaurants.

As for using the facilities at the other Marriotts, you can not use the pools or any of those facilities.  You can charge from the restaurants at the hotel and the Ocean Club to your room at the Surf Club though

For the floats, try Target, that's where we picked ours up.


----------



## travelgirl8 (Aug 3, 2014)

I did get floats at target and rented a car from Tropic.  Spoke with some friends this weekend and they are leaving for the JW next Friday.  We will have a lot to talk about when they return.  Still keeping an eye out on II for deals.


----------



## travelgirl8 (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks all for the great info on Aruba.  Do I need to change dollars into Aruba currency?  A friend who went to Aruba recently said that when he tried to use dollars they charged the same (1-1) for an item in dollars as the Arabian currency.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 23, 2014)

travelgirl8 said:


> Thanks all for the great info on Aruba.  Do I need to change dollars into Aruba currency?  A friend who went to Aruba recently said that when he tried to use dollars they charged the same (1-1) for an item in dollars as the Arabian currency.



There is an exchange rate between the USD and the Aruban Florin, but USD are widely accepted in Aruba....no need to exchange into Florin in my experience.  In fact, most shops will list pricing in both Florin and USD.  If prices are only in Florin, at today's rate, the 1 USD = 1.78 Florin.... so don't freak out if you see a big number on a price tag... you just may have to do a little math.  


.


----------



## travelgirl8 (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks.  Then I won't exchange any money as it is not necessary.  Right now looking at all the great restaurant choices.... so many to pick from but so few meals to be had in Aruba!  Looking forward to a great time.


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 23, 2014)

We never exchange any $ into florins.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 23, 2014)

Likely the item was already priced in dollars. $ and credit cards are widely accepted, so no need to exchange any money.

Have a great trip!!


----------



## travelgirl8 (Oct 3, 2014)

*Back from Aruba!!*

Loved, Loved, Loved Aruba!
Thanks everyone for helping to make our trip so enjoyable.  Everything went so well. I followed all the Tugger advice and the trip went smoothly.  

We arrived about 11:00 and stopped by the duty free store while waiting for our bags.  Hans from Tropic car rental was great, (http://www.tropiccarrent-aruba.com).  He was waiting with our car that was brand new and bigger then we thought it would be. Driving was a breeze, but you do have to be a defensive driver.  We stopped at Ling and sons for supplies - great store,  Had everything we needed including good beer,  We arrived at the surf club and it took us literally 10 minutes to check in.  The pools and the beach were beautiful and there were plenty of staff to assist with anything we needed.  We rented a phone that was delivered to our room, but we really didn't use it.  Using Skype and the computer was more then enough for us.  We enjoyed walking around the resort and along the beach. I could see that sooo many people are repeat visitors.  We could see that the surf club was much more active then the ocean club.

We stuck to the recommendations from all of you for our dining options.  We loved Madame Janette's.  We also dined at Screaming Eagle,Smokey Joes and Papilion.  All great choices.
We had friends that went to Aruba last week and they didn't fare as well with food, even though I gave them my must eat list.  They strayed to other options and didn't enjoy their dining adventures as much.  I don't know where the time went - we were busy the whole time.  My husband said it was really my type of vacation, sun and fun!!


----------



## Wally3433 (Oct 4, 2014)

Glad you had fun TG8.  Can't go wrong in Aruba if you stick to the recommended stuff.  I have had a couple of friends that try to stray from the no brainer recommendations and they too did not have such a good impression of Aruba.  It's easy to go there, pick up a free magazine and say - "oh this looks like a nice place"....

Anyway - glad you had fun


----------

